# demineralized bone matrix



## ebarnett (Oct 23, 2008)

My Podiatrist performed an open treatment of calcaneal fracture (28415).  He also used an allograft (Arthrex demineralized bone matrix) to fill in.  I can't use 28420 because that's an autogenous bone graft.  Can anyone help me with a code for the graft?


----------



## mbort (Oct 23, 2008)

unfortunately it doesnt take much extra time or effort to put in the allograft, therefore it is not seperately reportable. If your documentation supports it, you may be able to add the 22 modifier


----------



## ebarnett (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

